# Session Beans importieren



## Projekt (16. Jun 2004)

Hallo! Wir haben ein kleines Problem bei einem Software-Seminar:
Kann man eine Session Bean in eine andere Session Bean einbauen/importieren und dann die Funktionen aus dieser verwenden? Oder kann man nur Container Beans importieren? Oder muss man alles in eine große Session Bean schreiben?


----------



## nollario (17. Jun 2004)

Eine Session Bean kann auch eine andere Session Bean benutzen... klar. Session Beans sind ja dazu da, Abläufe zu programmieren, während Entity Beans verstärkt dazu dienen, Objekte aus der Persistenzschicht darzustellen...

Schau mal unter http://theserverside.com. dort gibt es gute pdfs zum kostenlosen runterladen (mastering ejb...)


----------



## Michael (18. Jun 2004)

Projekt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo! Wir haben ein kleines Problem bei einem Software-Seminar:
> Kann man eine Session Bean in eine andere Session Bean einbauen/importieren und dann die Funktionen aus dieser verwenden? Oder kann man nur Container Beans importieren? Oder muss man alles in eine große Session Bean schreiben?



Deine Anforderungen an die Software solltest du sinnvoll auf einzelne Session Beans verteilen - und nicht in eine Session Bean alles hineinstopfen. Das fördert die Übersichtlichkeit, Erweiterbarkeit und Wiederverwendbarkeit.
Die Session Beans registrieren sich im JNDI Namensraum des Servers. Du kannst dann somit die einzelnen Session Beans untereinander ansprechen, in dem du im JNDI Namensraum über den InitialContext und dort mit der Method lookup() die Interfaces der jeweiligen Session Beans abfragst. Wenn die Beans in der selben JVM laufen, dann solltest du hierfür die Local Interfaces verwenden. Das spart ordentlich an Zeit und Ressourcen beim Aufruf.


----------

